
pyinfra v0.4 – control thousands of servers with Python - Fizzadar
https://github.com/Fizzadar/pyinfra/releases/tag/v0.4
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

